# Merchant Services fee



## gilboy (2 Jan 2009)

Hi

I am currently availing of the aib merchant services. The current minimum charge is 60 euro(30 euro rent + 30 euro min transaction charges). I am wondering how this compares with other providers. My business is a small hair salon. Would very interested in hearing what other small businesses using different providers are paying

Regards


----------



## rabbit (3 Jan 2009)

Shop around.   I assume the figures you have been quoted is per month ?  You will get it for about 20 per month rent plus a percentage transaction fee, no minumum


----------



## gilboy (3 Jan 2009)

Yes these figures are per month.

I have been shopping around alright but find the other banks very strange with it comes to disclosing their fees in this area. Hence, I was wondering is it the case that they may charge different rates depending how valued a customer you are or whether they have fixed charges across the board.

My business processes approximately 40 card transactions(approx 2k euro) per month so if there is anyone else out there in a similar predicament, I would be very interested to hear what you are paying.

Thanks


----------



## 8till8 (5 Jan 2009)

I think you're being over charged however 2k per month is quite small. I'm with elavon who charge 19.99 for terminal rental but this cost is only a recent development (5yrs) as before there was never a cost on the machine. As for the minimum charges they are really taking the biscuit there, you're % depends on the volume but to put in a min charge when you're already paying for the machine is a joke. 
Are you also paying phone charges when the machine dials up?


----------



## Armada (5 Jan 2009)

I am also with Elavon via Bank of Ireland and pay €17.50 rental (which has just increased from a previous €15).

I  now pay 1.75% (up from 1.5%) on credit transactions and 15c per laser.

No telephone charges. No minimum charges.


----------



## 8till8 (6 Jan 2009)

Armada, have you challenged Elavon on the terminal rental, particularly since its just increased? Did you get an updated machine for the price increase? The merchant companies are simply "trying it on" by introducing these charges, on my statement they have added new charge categories but at zero cost, I'm sure later on they will put in a small charge then gradually increase it.
Its a perfect topic for Joe Duffy!


----------



## Armada (6 Jan 2009)

I was with AIB for 18 years with terminal rental free. Then earlier this year they introduced a €20 rental fee so I switched to Elavon in June.

In the last month the increases have been introduced. I  have challenged them but so far have got nowhere.


----------



## gilboy (8 Jan 2009)

Armada

I was just on with Elavon. They are telling me that the rental is €20 euro plus they have a minimum transaction fee a month of €30. They say all their customers are paying this minimum fee. Are you definitely not paying it

Thanks


----------



## Armada (8 Jan 2009)

I will check again tonight and post back. That said I pay an average of €75 fees(transaction) per month anyway so maybe thats why minimum does not apply.


----------



## Armada (8 Jan 2009)

Just checked the small print and yes there is a minimum charge of €30. As my fees are always much higher it never appeared on a statement.


----------



## gilboy (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks for clarification Armada


----------



## gilboy (9 Jan 2009)

One final thing on this, BOI charge for the paper for the machine and a local call every time machine is used, where AIB don't

I hate this about banks, you think one offers much better value than the other until you start digging a bit deeper - all the bleedy same!


----------



## Armada (9 Jan 2009)

During my time with AIB, I always was charged for paper rolls. BOI/Elavon charging me too but I definitely do not pay telephone charges for terminal usage.


----------



## 8till8 (14 Jan 2009)

Could people post their merchant contact details to help when shopping around;
Elavon (ex-Bank of Ireland)............Ph;1850202120


----------



## Mizen (11 Nov 2009)

Searched forum for Elavon because today I decided to cease with them and to my shock and complete dismay I am being told that I have to pay a charge(i say penalty) for terminating my contract of 150.00 - non negotional when challenged on how many hours it takes to terminate my details I was told it was an administration fee end of conversation.  Any advice would be helpful.  I was orginally with BOI since 2002 whom Elavon took over


----------



## MarysCross (25 Nov 2009)

The cheapest way to get a good rate if to join a retailing organisation FPB FSB Business chambers etc.


----------

